# When you paint a tank back....



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What type of paint do you use?
What colour do you recommend:

blue?
Black?

What is the benefit or the reason for using blue in a salt tank. I've seen this a lot.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Black.

Blends in better with the plumbing, loc-line, overflow, etc.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What sort of paint do you use?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Dark Blue or Black is usually good for making the back disappear, looks nice in heavily planted tanks. Light blue is good for making the back stand out, looks nice in tanks planted with low plants ... those tank layouts with the 3 rocks (can't remember the name) look especially nice with light blue backgrounds.

An alternative to paint would be vinyl. You can get it from any sign shop for pretty cheap (I got enough to cover the back of a 55G for $20). Google how to apply vinyl signs to glass and you should be set ... after you cut it to size that is. Looks very nice. Btw, on this thread you'll find a pic of what I did with vinyl: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15560 (post #4).

Harry


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I would go black too, thats what im doing with my new tank coming up...


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

As for color, Its your pick.
There are no advantages besides whatever looks good to you.



only paint i trust is krylon fusion from canadian tire.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I find black works the best..


----------

